# Help Identifying this Schwinn Relic?



## Wheeled Relics (May 5, 2013)

View attachment 95112View attachment 95113View attachment 95114

Hello. This is my first post to the CABE. I have gleaned a lot of information using the search features! I appreciate everyone's contributions!

I recently stumbled across an old Schwinn and purchased it to preserve and restore it to riding condition! I am having some trouble identifying it. I will post some photos in hopes someone on the forum can help me learn more about it. Thank you.

Dave's


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 5, 2013)

*chain, tires & touched up original wheels*

after adding chain, tired and touching up original wheels...

View attachment 95115


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2013)

*Postwar schwinn cantaliever*

Looks like a possible late 40s - fifties balloon tire frame and fork w midweight incorrect fenders and some other non schwinn parts. Chec seriial # for exact year. Its basically a b-6 or phantom type frame and fork with a bunch of other parts   frame and fork  possibly repainted at one time . Hard to tell in the foto. Good start to a solid cruiser . There is a gentleman on this forum named wes p. That can rekey the locking fork.






wheeled relics said:


> View attachment 95112View attachment 95113View attachment 95114
> 
> hello. This is my first post to the cabe. I have gleaned a lot of information using the search features! I appreciate everyone's contributions!
> 
> ...


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 5, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> Looks like a possible late 40s - fifties balloon tire frame and fork w midweight incorrect fenders and some other non schwinn parts. Chec seriial # for exact year. Its basically a b-6 or phantom type frame and fork with a bunch of other parts   frame and fork  possibly repainted at one time . Hard to tell in the foto. Good start to a solid cruiser . There is a gentleman on this forum named wes p. That can rekey the locking fork.




I will post the serial number when I get home tonight. The paint appears to be the same color and some reminants of stripes or something near the neck although the frame is very worn. The headbadge is missing. The serial number is located on the bottom of the crankcase. The seat is as i found it and the post is rusted into place. The front fork is keyed yes and only the rear part of the fork is painted where it is hinged to the front fender. 

I really look forward to properly identifying it so I can replace incorrect parts. Thank you!


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2013)

*parts.*

the seat post stuck.  this is what i do.  i have a vice lag bolted to a beam 10x10 in my garage  i take everything of the frame . tighten the post into the vise and start the dance ... back and forth slowly working it out. soak with penatrent WD_40  the day before removal this will help free.  you will have to replace post after this process but it will free the post.

the rest of the parts are fairly easy to find .   looks like the the seat is incorrrect, that is for a middleweight as well . rear rack is non schwinn , looks like the stem(gooseneck) and crankset are period correct and are schwinn . if the rims are stamped S2 Tubular they are correct. you should just google schwinn phantom or B-6 and you can see all the different variations of that frame set and go from there,    good luck and have fun
 if you google schwinn ser.# you will find a reference and you can check it yourself.




Wheeled Relics said:


> I will post the serial number when I get home tonight. The paint appears to be the same color and some reminants of stripes or something near the neck although the frame is very worn. The headbadge is missing. The serial number is located on the bottom of the crankcase. The seat is as i found it and the post is rusted into place. The front fork is keyed yes and only the rear part of the fork is painted where it is hinged to the front fender.
> 
> I really look forward to properly identifying it so I can replace incorrect parts. Thank you!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 6, 2013)

*Serial NUMBER*

Bottom of Crank:

G240921


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 6, 2013)

http://schwinncruisers.com/schwinn.php?serial=G240921&asked=d

The database above shows: 

Your bike is an original Chicago Schwinn.
Built: 08/07 of 1950.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 7, 2013)

*identifying unknown 1950 Schwinn*

concensus seems to be a 1950 B-6, Phantom or Wasp? Possibly an Autocycle?


----------



## Adamtinkerer (May 12, 2013)

That Mesinger seat is from a 60s CBC/Ross bike. Same as the Schwinn "S" seat, except for the pattern of the two tone.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 16, 2013)

*Replaced the seat...*

Still the Mystery Schwinn


----------



## jd56 (May 16, 2013)

I struggled with a hammered in galvanized gas pipe used as a seat stem.
Tried the vice method. Even tried the torch. No avail.
It was suggested to fabricate a sawzall metal cutting blade.
Using a 10" blade did the trick. Ground it down on the grinder.
Be careful not to cut into the seat tube frame of the bike.
I was relived it went well.






Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DonChristie (May 16, 2013)

Here's the 1950 Schwinn line up.
http://www.trfindley.com/flschwinn_1941_1950/1950_06.html
Could of been an Auto cycle or a B4. Never realized they had a B4 before.


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 19, 2013)

*Update*

Seat Swapped
View attachment 97236


----------



## Saving Tempest (May 20, 2013)

Great! Now dare I ask why the yellow grips? White, blue or grey glitter (if they don't have them THEY OUGHTA) would be groovy! Germaine got green glitter grips instead of the black ones that rubbed all over my hands and was I ever happy getting them!


----------



## Wheeled Relics (May 21, 2013)

*Sun baked...*

Well... they used to be white...


----------



## snickle (May 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see it with the correct "fatter" fenders! Thats a great start to an awesome bike! I'm diggin the patina.


----------

